# Trying the Fire again, it's getting better ;-)



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

So, I had an original Fire, then the HD.  Gave up on both and bought an iPad mini.  But, thought i'd give the new HDX a shot.

The screen is gorgeous, but I'm having a problem locating files that have downloaded.  Kindle assistance couldn't help me (?), so now turn to the wizards over here.

Where the heck do my files go?

Patty


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What types of files are you talking about?

There's a menu across the top: shop, games, apps, etc.  And you can scroll to see more options.  Depending on the type of content you should be able to access it by tapping the appropriate menu item.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I was getting frustrated trying to dl 1mobile as I couldn't find the dl file that would open.  I ended up using ES File Explorer.  You can use that to get to dl files.  Once I went through that, I got 1mobile to dl fine.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

In order to access the pdf, I had.to put it in the Amazon cloud drive.

Trying to sideload drop box, but am having trouble.remembering how 2  do it .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can DL from the Dropbox site.  What I do then is check the notifications.  It'll say that the file is downloaded.  I tap on that notification and it'll ask about installing.

If there's no notification, you can use ES File Explorer, as MsScarlett says.

Betsy


----------



## Sybergypsy (Oct 4, 2013)

If you downloaded it from the web using Silk you and access them from the browser in the upper left corner is a square made up of three lines press that and you will be given list of options including downloads they can be found there. Thats where I find any apk files downloaded from a site other than the Kindle app store.

Christine


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sybergypsy said:


> If you downloaded it from the web using Silk you and access them from the browser in the upper left corner is a square made up of three lines press that and you will be given list of options including downloads they can be found there. Thats where I find any apk files downloaded from a site other than the Kindle app store.
> 
> Christine


Yes, good point, Christine!

Also, you can use an app like Easy Installer that was recommended in another thread.



Betsy


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.  I think I went through this last time.  I just needed to take a deep breath, and remember.

1 week impressions for me:  I don't know if it's the newness of the device, but out's the one I go to first (the iPad mini hasn't moved for a week).  I've been sick, and stuck in bed for a few days.  The screen on this new Fire is so much nicer than the other device.  I love the new layout, the "Mayday" button (altho it's name is inappropriate), and the integration of kindle books and audible.com.  As a user of both, sometimes it just didn't sync right.  Now it's completely seamless, albeit on one device.

So far, so good!  Excited to get the 8.9" next month!


----------

